# What you think?



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

What do people think about organising a small 20 people trade, only doing naturals? would be kinda cool before secret santa I think? I got a couple to choose from.

-HP Slingshots


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

HaHaHa like minded slingshot nerds cheers


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Sounds like a great idea????


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Sad part is that's just box #1


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Aries666 said:


> Sad part is that's just box #1


Jip there is more in the back ( said with that Monty Python voice from live of Brain )


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

sweet better run one then 

-HP Slingshots


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Aries666 said:


> Sad part is that's just box #1


Sad ????? no way happy !


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Hmm... my forks are way bigger then yours guys   I dont have a picture though.


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Dang, i have only one natural left


----------

